
New method visualizes groups of neurons as they compute - el_duderino
https://news.mit.edu/2019/flourescent-visualize-neuron-activity-1009
======
boltzmannbrain
Nature paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1641-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1641-1)

